# AlertPay



## ShocWave (Nov 28, 2010)

I read that ShopTemp accepts AlertPay, but I don't see the option anywhere.
Paypal isn't an option for me, since I've been banned for life.

EDIT: Nevermind, I managed to place an order without loggin in to PayPal.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm curious as to why you're banned for life. Who'd you scam?


----------



## Costello (Nov 29, 2010)

they used to support alertpay but not anymore


----------



## trumpet-205 (Nov 30, 2010)

You can use debit/credit card through Paypal, that way you don't have to login into Paypal. Do be aware that some credit card companies treat Paypal as cash advance.


----------

